# Need Advice......



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I know this is asked a lot with different parameters but I am interested in opinions.
(usually there is no shortage and I have lots but not on this subject.)

I have recently started playing my electric guitars again after some 30 or so years and I picked up a friends Epiphone acoustic and quite liked it. I have a '71 Yamaha 180 red label I bought in '71 but liked the built in pick-up etc on the newer guitar.
The question- What are some options on a good acoustic with pick-up for amp use for under or around $800 -1,000. I love my Fender Tele and Strat necks so a similar action would factor in.
I have not played any yet but will try a few out with your recommendations.
I would not buy without sitting with one for a while.

If you think used might get me into a better instrument as I have done with electrics then suggest away.
I am not asking "what is best" as that is very subjective but rather "what do you like and why.."

Thanks for taking any time .
I will post back with any decisions I make.

Cheers


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I like my Larrivee OM acoustic, and feel no need to upgrade. Made in Canada. Try Seagull in your music store. I have no experience but they have a good rep. Made in Canada.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Consider the Yamaha LL or LS series


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm not real fond of the sound of most of the Taylors I've played, many people love them. I do, however, find their necks to be very comfortable for an electric player like myself.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'm not real fond of the sound of most of the Taylors I've played, many people love them. *I do, however, find their necks to be very comfortable for an electric player like myself.*


Good point. 

Hopefully there is something in the Taylor lineup that appeals to @Duffman for $800 to $1000


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> Good point.
> 
> Hopefully there is something in the Taylor lineup that appeals to @Duffman for $800 to $1000


I'm not sure. I've never liked one enough to price one up. I always go to a Yamaha as my first choice to look for an acoustic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would look for a used Eastman, Alvarez Masterworks or Yairi. The Yamaha A.R.E. models are nice guitars too.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

YMMV but when I was shopping for my acoustic years ago I tried pretty much everything in the 5-600 range at Steve's, and the Norman B20 I wound up buying stood out noticeably as having a bigger more full bodied sound than any of the others. Plays great, has Fishman electronics, still going well. Made in Quebec as part of the Godin family of guitars. Laminated back & sides make it less of an heirloom piece, but keep it pretty stable throughout our fluctuating climate changes. Still playing great & I still love it. I'd suggest checking those out - they still sell them at Steve's and I'm sure other places as well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

In 2000 I bought a Norman b20 at steves on queen. Good guitar and has no structural issues. No pick up but that's easily fixed.

Two years ago I got a sigma dr28v new for 650 and added a K&K pickup which cost another 150. I got this one because it is a close approximation of my Martin guitars and if I accidently back my truck over it when I go somewhere and have too much fun then I ain't out that much.

Also have a 1975 ovation 6121-4 electric/ acoustic bought new. The pickup in it works best through an electric guitar amp which I think is what they intended bcs there weren't a lot of acoustic amps around back then. The neck on the ovation is very slick like an electric.

I'm interested in moving the ovation and the Norman bcs I have too many guitars but can't be bothered selling them. If yer innarested in them send me pm.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

USED Taylor 114 CE ...$800.00 in Kincardine

Taylor 114 ce for sale | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> USED Taylor 114 CE ...$800.00 in Kincardine
> 
> Taylor 114 ce for sale | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


That's a good deal, however you can get a new one for pretty close to the same price in the USA. They are $800.00 and you can get 15% off from MF and maybe more elsewhere.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm a Godin fan for all the lines of guitars they make. Great quality, great price for what you get. I'm now admitedly biased toward that brand though. I like some of the Taylors and was very impressed with the 1 Larivee acoustic I tried. I consider them the higher end Canadian build. You can tell the difference too. All I really know is that you can get a really nice guitar for the range you have to spend. Use your ears and your feel. Good luck.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If you like your current acoustic why not just install a pickup in it?

K & K Sound - Pure Mini Pickup For Steel String


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah if you like the guitar you have the K&K is an easy install or one of the other p/u options that might be better that whatever comes installed on a not expensive guitar.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

When I was in Waterloo a couple of weeks ago there was a used Taylor Gs mini-e koa finish for $500. If I'd needed an acoustic electric I'd have picked it up. As others have stated I find Taylor neck profiles connect easily with an electric's feel.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that a thousand bucks will still get you into the Simon & Patrick "Showcase" series. Certainly a used one would be well within your budget - if you can find one.

They come with a dual pick-up system (under-saddle + sound board transducer) and sound great both plugged in and acoustically.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> Consider the Yamaha LL or LS series


This, this, and this again.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think you can get any better than MIJ Takamine. They have been making the best acoustic pre-amps since the 70's. Stay away from the G series and find a good MIJ and it will be as good as any acoustic money can buy. Not to mention, they play and feel like electric's.
It would be pretty tough to find a better acoustic for the money than this:

Takamine ean15cx | guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

Not completely true. The Takamine G series like the GD93CE is great acoustic or plugged in. Bang for the buck , under $800 new, what compares to it ?


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for your time fellas...I have a few suggestions and so it is time to visit a few stores and sit down and try to find one that speaks to me......

Cheers


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you'd be hard-pressed to beat a used level 3 Larrivee in that range, and $100 puts a K&K Pure Mini in if it doesn't have a pickup already. I gig my severely beaten D-03FM with a K&K regularly, and still get many compliments on the tone of that guitar...and unlike a G series Takamine, it sounds great unplugged as well.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

A new K & K is more like $175+install.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok... I pulled the plug on a 2012 Taylor 314 ce today. Got a good deal on a pristine Taylor that had 
been playing songs for Jesus for 5 years. 
It's time to free it's soul with some rock and roll and drift away....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duffman said:


> Ok... I pulled the plug on a 2012 Taylor 314 ce today.


CONGRATS!! Beautiful!



Duffman said:


> free it's soul with some rock and roll and drift away....


Your new guitar is about to embark on a whole new life...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First of all I have to say that I dont play many accoustics.
The main reason is that I rarely play an acoustic neck that I find comfortable to play.

By pure luck and coincidence, I was able to buy a used Sigma 15E a couple of years ago.
to me , its the closest acoustic I have found that plays close to an electric...

IF you ever get a chance to strum a few bars on a Sigma, I would hope you will think the same as I did.

good luck with your quest.
G.
000MC-15E – Sigma Guitars


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Sigma...made by Martin...I played 5 or 6 different Martins in the 1,000 to 2500. price range
I liked the martins but the Taylor just seemed right to me, the Taylor 114 ce and the Martin DX1Ae and 000X1 were very nice in the 1,000.00 range but this 314 ce came available at a bit more money but worth the extra I think.
Thanks again for your replies.
DuFf


----------

